# HOCOC event in NC this weekend



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hello everyone, 
Here is the latest information on the HOCCOC event being held at A and H Hobbies in Clemmons, NC THIS weekend with a few updates. Participants may come by and practice all day on Saturday, and we are open until 9PM Saturday evening. I have a spare bedroom with two beds for anyone who is looking for a place to stay. We will open at 9AM on Sunday for anyone who wants to come by and practice.
Bob Weichbrodt
A and H Hobbies
Clemmons, NC
RACE INFORMATION: 

December 11, 2005
A and H Hobbies
2500 Neudorf Road
Suite A
Clemmons, North Carolina 27012
336-499-4163
The NSC is a HOCOC sanctioned series with the "nationals" held in NJ 
mid April 2006. This is race 1 of 4 in the southern region. Each race 
will consist of 2 Features. The regional champion is automatically 
qualified for the nationals.
Please RSVP to: [email protected]
with your name and hometown 
So we can plan for attendance
Schedule
Saturday December 10
Track available for practice 4-8pm
Sandwiches provided by A and H Hobbies
Sunday December 11
11:00 am – Tech "A"
12:00 pm – "A" Feature
1:30 pm – Tech "B"
2:30 pm – "B" Feature
Both features are points races used to determine the "Southern 
Region" Championship.
Points start at 150 and decrease in increments of 5 for the remaining 
field.


Rules
Late Model Sportsman
Only the JL and T-Jet chassis legal. They must be O.E.M. except 
for the following:
1. Any stock ceramic magnets legal. Shims permitted.
2. Any tire, wheel and axle is permitted.
3. Removal of the gear plate rails is permitted.
4. Solder or glue may be used to attach gears to shafts.
5. Gears may be polished but must remain O.E.M. Any rear pinion 
with a 15 tooth crown gear.
6. Armatures must be 14 Ohms or higher. No modifications ( 
O.E.M. )
7. Brushes must be O.E.M., Thunder Brushes or Wizzard.
8. O.E.M. or stock copper pick up shoes only. No wide shoes 
allowed.
9. No weights, pans etc.
10. No shunt wires.
11. Bodies must be a Nascar type. Only bodies from 1990 to 
present are legal. The following bodies are legal: Tyco/Mattel 
Lumina, Monte Carlo, Grand Prix, Taurus 
and the T-Bird. Life Like bodies that are legal are: Monte-Carlo, 
Grand Prix, Taurus
and the Intrepid. BRP bodies are legal as long as they are the wide 
version. Narrow Life Like bodies with flares are not legal. Bodies 
must be attached to the chassis by 2 screws and body post. Bodies 
must be mounted squared/evenly. Bodies may be lowered but must retain 
their stock appearance. Rocker Panels must be intact. Fenders may be 
trimmed for wheel clearance but when viewed from above no part of the 
tire may be seen. When viewed from the side both front and rear tires 
must be fully visible. Bodies should be presented in a professional 
appearance. Bodies do not have to be prototype. Full glass must be 
intact.
Hotels
Holiday Inn Express
6320 Amp Drive
Clemmons, NC 27012
Ramada Inn
100 Ramada Drive
Clemmons, NC 27012
Super 8 Motel
6204 Ramada Drive
Clemmons, NC 27012
* There is a guest room available at John Nicolas' house available on 
a first come first serve basis. Email John at [email protected] 
for details.
Also, you can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------

